# My cousin picked up his new M3 this weekend...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Carbon Black / Cinnamon.
What do you all think of this combo?
I kinda like it.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Very schweet! (And I'll bet he got it for something like invoice + $1k too, huh Jon?!).


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OMG!!!  

Not Fair!!  

SOOO beautiful!! :yikes: 

I love that combo. Saw one exactly the same at the car show when it came through. Can you say loaded. What was the out the door? 65K+?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

OMG I LOVE that combo!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

That's the car, color combo and options I would get if I had the $30k over my 325i to burn. That's a great color combo.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

That cinnamon is alittle too orange for my tastes...would be great at halloween! Maybe the pics do it no justice in person...I prefer the natural brown leather that I saw somewhere on the net, was a special order for the M3.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I like the color, but I don't like the car.

An M3 Convertible is for someone who is all show. True enthusiasts know that a convertible is the most flexible (and heaviest) of the body types. A better choice would have been a 330i Convertible - it has plenty of power for the streets (nearly all tracks ban convertibles anyway) and you can get nearly the identical options (well... maybe not the SMG II).

Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*....*

:lmao: :lmao:

Although, I don't mind seeing how they perform at AutoX! :yikes:



Emission said:


> *I like the color, but I don't like the car.
> 
> An M3 Convertible is for someone who is all show. True enthusiasts know that a convertible is the most flexible (and heaviest) of the body types. A better choice would have been a 330i Convertible - it has plenty of power for the streets (nearly all tracks ban convertibles anyway) and you can get nearly the identical options (well... maybe not the SMG II).
> 
> Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards... *


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I like the color, but I don't like the car.
> 
> An M3 Convertible is for someone who is all show. True enthusiasts know that a convertible is the most flexible (and heaviest) of the body types. A better choice would have been a 330i Convertible - it has plenty of power for the streets (nearly all tracks ban convertibles anyway) and you can get nearly the identical options (well... maybe not the SMG II).
> 
> Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards... *


Ouch.

As a true enthusiast, I do know that the convertible body is heavier and more flexible than either the coupe or (especially) the sedan. If I were buying a track car (or even a car with a strong track use component), the inquiry would end there, and I'd buy an M3/4. But I use my car every day, and I want to be able to throw the top down and enjoy the breezes.

Unfortunately, I can't afford to have both an M3 and a 330, so if I want the more visceral driving experience of the M3 as well as a convertible, I have to put up with the sacrifice and get an M3C. In truth, the M3 is a blast to drive with the top down--as long as you don't care about the small decrease in performance (and I don't), the M3C is actually more fun on a warm summer night than any of the fixed-roof variants.

Further, ISTM that if one wants a convertible, which is big and heavy, it would be even more important to get the biggest engine available than it would be with the lighter coupe/sedan.

As for autocross, the M3C is not bad there, either. Of course, I'm far from competitive with other M3s, but the biggest flaw my car has is the driver, not vice versa.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

what does M3/4 mean? I've just started to see this term recently...

?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Cowboy said:


> *what does M3/4 mean? I've just started to see this term recently...
> 
> ? *


M3, 4 door; as opposed to M3/2 or M3C.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

4 door M3 (sedan). There was one during the e36 production run (see TD's car)..

JEC


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Ah, ok.. Are they going to re-release the M3/4?

That would be cool, a 4-door M3 (of course, a 5-door would be even better)

:thumb: 

- Cowboy


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> ...


JST,

You fall into my generalization, but probably don't deserve to. Sorry if I offended a true enthusiast who just happens to "need" an M3 ragtop. I think you get my point!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *
> 
> Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards... *


Said the Fox to the grapes in the unreachable vine...hehe, just kidding!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *
> 
> JST,
> 
> ...


How could you hurt our buddy JST like that Emission 

Of course I'm just kidding you . . .

I understand what your saying about the M3 conv. being too flexible to be considered the ultimate driver's car but there is just something about a convertible that is so incredible plus being combined with the power of the M3 must be one hell of a car.

I will admit the body flex I have read about does scare me a little.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I like the color, but I don't like the car.
> 
> An M3 Convertible is for someone who is all show. True enthusiasts know that a convertible is the most flexible (and heaviest) of the body types. A better choice would have been a 330i Convertible - it has plenty of power for the streets (nearly all tracks ban convertibles anyway) and you can get nearly the identical options (well... maybe not the SMG II).
> 
> Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards... *


I totally agree with you, I also find fully-loaded M3's disgusting... but the convertibles and the fully loaded M3s are for those who only occasionally go for a spirited drive on weekends and *maybe* track it once a year... and that's alright... I wouldn't mind a NAV and all that cool stuff if it were my only car...

but as I have said many many times before, if I decided to stay with BMW (which I probbaly won't), my next car would be an M3 with only very few options like the Xenons, H/K, and maybe moonroof. I know I shouldn't get the moonroof, but I like it and it's not as bad as a convertible... =) And I also plan on having it as my only car... If I could afford a track car, it will be a nice 993 for sure, love those!

--Andrew


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> I totally agree with you, I also find fully-loaded M3's disgusting... but the convertibles and the fully loaded M3s are for those who only occasionally go for a spirited drive on weekends and *maybe* track it once a year... and that's alright... I wouldn't mind a NAV and all that cool stuff if it were my only car...
> --Andrew *


I think if someone wants a sweet, LOADED convertible the M3C is a damn fine choice. It's not disgusting, and it's not for show. It hauls ass...


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't get me wrong, because I think that is a very nice combination, but somehow I think Imola Red Leather would be a better call, at least contrast wise.

For some reason with Cinnamon I would feel like I'd have to be home each night by midnight, before it turns into a pumpkin.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Don't get me wrong, because I think that is a very nice combination, but somehow I think Imola Red Leather would be a better call, at least contrast wise. *


I agree. I like the IR better than Cin.

As for the whole discussion surrounding body flex above - I've driven a new M3 convertible, and while I would love to have a conv., I can't bring myself to not get a coupe. The car shuddered too much around bumpy corners, etc for my liking. Didn't feel like a M to me because of that. I expect a solid slot-car feel, and it didn't do it. I originally had myself down for a conv. until I drove that car.

As others have said, if I wanted a conv. I'd get a 330. I feel you're losing part of the M-ness of the car by getting a soft top.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

Jon: that combo is beautiful! Love that interior. One day, I am going to have an M5 in that color combination.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

> For some reason with Cinnamon I would feel like I'd have to be home each night by midnight, before it turns into a pumpkin.











Now that we know that Tourmaline Violet can be special ordered, with the Cinnamon leather we could almost replicate this Techno Violet / Modena Natur E36 as an 46 (I know - it's a 4DR)...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> I think if someone wants a sweet, LOADED convertible the M3C is a damn fine choice. It's not disgusting, and it's not for show. It hauls ass...  *


but s/he won't even be able to track it without trashing the interior (need to install some roll bars)... sad isn't it?

--Andrew


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally love the Techno combo shown here Hey and 4 doors works for me:thumb: Good thing you're in CA instead of PA or I might be tempted to track that unit down and make an offer:yikes:


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three questions:

1. Why?
2. Does anyone actually WANT to look like a pimp?
3. Why, in the name of all that is holy?

Step back, sales-boy, and think for a moment about what you're proposing: a metallic purple car with an orange leather interior.

Unless it's a rodded-out El Camino with a pogo-stick hydraluic suspension, no car has any business being outfitted thusly.

No, I mean it. In this particular instance, there is simply no room for individuality or personal tastes. Such things must be prohibited. If Munich won't permit you to order a car in Steel Gray with a Sand interior (which has never seemed to me like it would be half bad), there is no way in hell they should allow you to do THAT.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Steel Grey / Sand???*










Now there's another one of my faves...


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> but s/he won't even be able to track it without trashing the interior (need to install some roll bars)... sad isn't it?
> 
> --Andrew *


Just curious, what percent of US M3s ever make it onto a track?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> Just curious, what percent of US M3s ever make it onto a track? *


it's ppl like u that will make me eventually give up on BMW...


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> it's ppl like u that will make me eventually give up on BMW...  *


I was merely making a point and you throw me into some sort of class of people that are (in your mind) ruining BMW? Think about it... the M3 is a great car, but most people who buy BMWs don't go to the racetrack. This is not bad... its reality. As far as your snap judgement of me, I really can't be blamed for the "downfall" of BMW since after a few mods I ACTUALLY WOULD LIKE TO TAKE MY CAR TO A TRACK. Get off your high horse...


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> I was merely making a point and you throw me into some sort of class of people that are (in your mind) ruining BMW? Think about it... the M3 is a great car, but most people who buy BMWs don't go to the racetrack. This is not bad... its reality. As far as your snap judgement of me, I really can't be blamed for the "downfall" of BMW since after a few mods I ACTUALLY WOULD LIKE TO TAKE MY CAR TO A TRACK. Get off your high horse... *


i apoligize, but it's just that the direction BMW is going just makes me sad...

--Andrew


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> i apoligize, but it's just that the direction BMW is going just makes me sad...
> 
> --Andrew *


Accepted. Don't despair, I think we are just at a turning point in car design, and after a few hiccups BMW will continue to make options/models which will keep the track junkies happy.


----------



## fuselier (Dec 23, 2001)

ayn said:


> *
> 
> it's ppl like u that will make me eventually give up on BMW...  *


Ridiculous. BMW is a car company. They build cars. Cars are fror driving around. On the street. Some people may fancy themselves little Mario Andrettis and may think that maybe they're kind of like a real race car driver if their own car is kind of like a real race car. But that's silly.

To say that an M3 cabrio is a stupid car because its limits aren't as extreme as the coupe, it itself a stupid statement. Anyone who would drive an M3 (coupe or cabrio) anywhere near its limits while on the street should be arrested. Well short of the limits, an M3 cabrio will drive circles around most anything else on the road.

If you feel like dropping the dough on a track car, God bless you. But that's a very, very obscure and unusual hobby. BMW doesn't build its cars for racers, no matter what the racers would like to believe. BMW supports racing, but only because doing so is good for the engineering and brand image that help it sell more cars to the people you disparage.

Nobody but MacLaren (and maybe Ferrari) does it the other way around.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

Emission said:


> *An M3 Convertible is for someone who is all show. True enthusiasts know that a convertible is the most flexible (and heaviest) of the body types. A better choice would have been a 330i Convertible - it has plenty of power for the streets (nearly all tracks ban convertibles anyway) and you can get nearly the identical options (well... maybe not the SMG II).
> 
> Every time I see an M3 convertible, I cringe. The poor engine has to suffer in a chassis made for cruising boulevards... *


I used to think that the M3 convertible was a car for poseurs until I drove one last year. My buddy was looking for a weekend sports car to replace his Sunbeam Tiger, and he and I test drove the following cars on a beautiful Saturday morning: 2001 325i convertible with sports package and 5 speed (nice but he thought it was too slow), 2001 330i convertible non sport step (didn't feel glued down to me, he said it reminded him of his dad's Buick), 2000 M roadster and 1999 M3 convertible. We both agreed that the M roadster was too much engine in too little chassis - the rear end came around way too easy, and the combination of sheer power and so-so handling might be a recipe for getting in an accident.

That left the M3 convertible. Oh, did it feel just right - maybe it was because we just finished driving the M roadster, but the M3 felt so balanced. It just did everything right. Good acceleration (but not breathtaking to me), composure in the twisties, and fantastic brakes. Driving it very hard on the street, I felt no chassis flex - just a solid machine that was really fun to take through its paces with the top down on a beautiful weekend day.

My pal agreed that the M3 convertible was much more fun than the 325 or 330, and easier to live with than the M roadster. He bought a 1999 M3 convertible about 2 months later, and he loves it.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

fuselier said:


> *
> 
> Ridiculous. BMW is a car company. They build cars. Cars are fror driving around. On the street. Some people may fancy themselves little Mario Andrettis and may think that maybe they're kind of like a real race car driver if their own car is kind of like a real race car. But that's silly.
> 
> ...


Not fair dude. I was warming up to jump in...  

Fuse, you said it all!!! I too do NOT understand why BMW drivers think BMW's are racing cars. They happen to be well balanced, fun STREET cars.

Edit:

I agree. Although BMW's are exclusive (in the way they feel and drive), they ARE mass production cars. Even the ///M's... BMW needs to make MONEY. They can't afford to sell "enthusiast" only cars... Sure, Ferrari, Porsche, and McLaren can. However, Fiat is behind Ferrari. While Ferrari sells one car, Fiat sells hundreds of thousands of econoboxes to maintain the group in good shape.

Anyway, what else could you ask for? For under $40K, you can have a car that's not only a GREAT daily driver, but also a car that allows you to track it every now and then and still have fun... Please, point me one car in the market that allows you to do that? A4, IS300? Maybe... But I guarantee they're not as fun to drive as a BMW...

Actually, come to think of it, even Ferrari and Porsche have gone soft. Look at the latest Porsche's... They too have so many defense mechanisms that many hardcore enthusiasts consider them boring nowadays. Sure, you can always pay $70K more than the top of the line 911 Turbo, to get a stripped out version that screams: "Look schmuck, I'm not your mom. You're on your own here..."


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

*Shafer*

I was just thinking of that color combo the other day.


> Now that we know that Tourmaline Violet can be special ordered, with the Cinnamon leather we could almost replicate this Techno Violet / Modena Natur E36 as an 46


I have to come back to Cutterfest and reclaim my crown. Next year is the year, I promise.


----------

